# Puncs Rock



## dave7739 (Jul 11, 2017)

Ok I settled on a Tang tank for my re entry into the fish world. I set up a 40g (36x15x16 approx.), which was the largest the wife would allow. The original plan was to stock withe multis or similar and a few smaller type Julies. After setting up the tank and cycling I went to stock it (back to the store where I bought the tank). While looking at the shellies is noticed these beautiful little guys N. Caudopunctatis a great looking little fish kinda like apistos (which I love) but from Lake T. I had already bagged up the Julies. (marlier) but decided to get these guys. I bought 6 to place in my heavily rocked 40g tank. Two of the Julies have seemed t have paired, off leaving the 3rd to kinda hide in the rock work. this was ok for a few days. Today he decided to join the "puncs". The little wannabe has travelled into the shell beds and is starting to "bully" the other puncs forcing them higher onto the water column. the "alpha" punk is continuing to defend the territory as best he can but he also has ladies on his mind. I think the solution would be to remove the new caves/shells and for him back into the rocks the puncs can live together
and settle their differences. I will try and pics of my current set up.

PS please excuse the attempts at hyperbole/simile(don't forget the anthro-morphism) I apologize.

Dave
Oh yeah and wha should I do?
and if you are in So. Cal I can PM you the name of this awesome fish store.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Both caudopunctatus and julidochromis are pairing fish. The extras will be rejected and should be removed.


----------



## dave7739 (Jul 11, 2017)

can more than one pair exist in a tank? *** got caves and holes on each end.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Anything is possible but not likely, especially in such a small tank.

I would expect to end up with a pair of each. But since you only remove the rejects (before they are killed or sickened from harassment) the fish will let you know if they will tolerate extra pairs.

IME it is not related to having enough caves/rocks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I had Punks for a few years and they did well in a group of six adults in a 24"L x 18"W x 15"H tank with a couple rock stacks and some shells, breeding and raising fry with no issues. They probably had over 50 fry over the years which I was able to sell/share with other hobbyists in my area. I thoroughly enjoyed keeping them!

I did not know the ratio of males to females though there were at least 2 males. I also only kept them in a species tank, no other fish. Everyone has a different experience with species and what worked for some may not for others.

I do agree with DJ that if you notice any rejects act quickly to remove the harassed individuals to another tank.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

dave7739 said:


> can more than one pair exist in a tank? I've got caves and holes on each end.


I'm going to say yes, atleast for me. I've had 2 pairs in a 20 long, with alot of rocks,for well over a year. Both pairs are breeding on separate ends of the tank.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

When Julis start breeding, they can start colonies similar to Brichardi. I had at least 5-6 pairs breeding and forming their own colonies, and it was fascinating to watch. But that was in a 240G tank with lots and lots of rocks. In a 40G, I'd stick to one pair, and three is an especially unfortunate number, because the single one will almost certainly be harassed by the pair.

I have also had good experiences with keeping a group of six caudopunktatus in a small tank, but that was a one species only tank. In a 40G, a pair of Julis will take up a lot of space, especially when they start having fry around. There should be space for a pair of caudopunktatus, but that's probably it.


----------



## dave7739 (Jul 11, 2017)

I want to thank everyone for the replies, it is so cool the hear from people from all over the world about my aquarium. I've begun to regret my decision to have more than one species in the tank. I've lost 2 puncs and have a Julie that has been obviously ostracized. (leaves the rock pile and bothers the puncs.). of the original 6 puncs two have died and two have been sharing a cave but one of the Julies cruises around and they don't stand up to him/her. The other two caudopuncs have taken up residence at the the other end of the tank and don't interact. Again thank you for all the great advice.


----------

